
Search by color - Anon84
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/04/search-rainbow.html
======
aptimpropriety
I'm sure in some cases (personally, many cases), the Idee Multicolr Search
Lab, which searches purely by color, is still more powerful.

<http://labs.ideeinc.com/multicolr/#>

Also note that if you search for a white, then black, the url becomes
[...multicolr/#colors=ffffff,000000;]. Your color choices are actually
16,777,216 - however well you know your web colors.

This can be more useful if you want a more specific hue, compared to generic
'red'. Subject matter, however, is a different issue.

------
vaksel
before you could just search for "red fish" and get the same results. Good
tech, but really doesn't really change anything

~~~
superkarn
I tried searching for "pink horse" and "horse" with pink color option and got
slightly different result sets. It seems like the first search returns
anything related to "pink horse", including titles and captions. Whereas the
second option seems like it's searching for "horse", then filter that out and
returning only pink images.

ps I don't see the "All Colors" drop down in my blue bar. But you can do the
same search by appending "&imgcolor=yellow" to the url.

[edit] It didn't show up on Firefox, but showed up fine when I used Chrome.

